# Rootz Wiki Avatar



## ChaBuku (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't seem to set an avatar...(I'm also not sure if this is the proper forum for this question, but there seems to be no site-related help forum)

I have tried hosting images and setting one or uploading one of various sizes. Nothing seems to work.

Any ideas?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Click on your name, then go to settings. Click on change your photo.


----------



## ChaBuku (Dec 13, 2011)

Right so... that's pretty obvious. This is how I tried to set one, I just get "Failed to set a new photo"

Like I said in the first post, I have tried various sizes, I have also tried the "Import photo from URL" which also does not work for me.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Well if you wanted to know exactly how my avatar is... then:
I uploaded the photo to rootzwiki, not an external host.
It is a 256x256 PNG.
It was compressed with PNGGauntlet


----------



## ChaBuku (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok, Did the same thing. Even installed PNGGauntlet and compressed the 256x256 PNG. Still get the same error.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

ChaBuku said:


> Ok, Did the same thing. Even installed PNGGauntlet and compressed the 256x256 PNG. Still get the same error.


Post a link to the avatar so I can try for you.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm using Gravatar for mine since I'm too lazy to upload one at the moment. I don't currently know what the restriction is on avatars here at the moment.


----------



## ChaBuku (Dec 13, 2011)

https://sites.google.com/site/chabuku/Android-Ganesha-avatar2.png


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

ChaBuku said:


> https://sites.google...sha-avatar2.png


Epic avatar by the way


----------



## ChaBuku (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks, been working on a bunch of Android Wallpapers recently, and this came out of one of them.

Here's a link to my continuously updated photobucket: http://photobucket.com/chabuku


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Fixed.


----------



## ChaBuku (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey thanks.


----------

